# Always Have PAX Change Address in App: No Exceptions



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So many in another thread said "Don't worry about it, just take them to multiple locations without a change in app!" The pax wanted me to take his girlfriend to work after I dropped him off at the bottom location.

So this came in after hours of processing










Unfortunately for them and for Uber, I do make them change the address in app. So after a single email to support with screenshots of the app screen of the original address then the change to the new address, and encouraging them to double check their system, I quickly received this email










Then checked my statement and saw the rates reverted










If you were the type to not make the address change by the pax in their app, with no proof of the request of address change by the pax, you would be the guy looking at that first view, never to see that money again....


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So many in another thread said "Don't worry about it, just take them to multiple locations without a change in app!" The pax wanted me to take his girlfriend to work after I dropped him off at the bottom location.
> 
> So this came in after hours of processing
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Pax never say or question you when you make your screenshot?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

autofill said:


> Pax never say or question you when you make your screenshot?


Nope. Only took a few seconds and never noticed or understood what I was doing. Document it people, it'll save your ass! Don't take the chance!


----------



## SideHustle (Dec 3, 2015)

Good idea! I'll definitely start doing this.


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

Stevie Wonder could figure out surge at this point. Those pax are certified morons.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

autofill said:


> Pax never say or question you when you make your screenshot?





steveK2016 said:


> Nope. Only took a few seconds and never noticed or understood what I was doing. Document it people, it'll save your ass! Don't take the chance!


I don't understand - what did you screenshot that would not be there later? And why would a pax be unhappy with you screen-shotting something?


----------



## GLight (Oct 19, 2014)

I have done told y'all.......them entitled passengers be on sum BS!!!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

phirenze said:


> I don't understand - what did you screenshot that would not be there later? And why would a pax be unhappy with you screen-shotting something?


You have no history of the change. Uber does, but they could lie about it. I had a feeling this wouldbe a big fare and wasnt going to risk it. I didnt need to but id rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## jtc291980 (Oct 28, 2015)

Good job by you. Uber will never do it, but they should deactivate the pax. Obviously they were trying to mislead to get a reduced fare. Straight BS.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Good for you to pay attention to your business and share your experience. Everyone that sees this, now knows what can happen when riders claim ignorance of the process. Congrats on getting a decent Support response. My friend went back and forth about 4 times and finally got their money restored. Uber made up different reasons each time in their accusations. Wrong rider, ended trip too late, ect.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

One thing I love -- how uber can spam the bejeebers out of your SMS inbox with "get to work" love notes, but when they cut your fare by 67% they just slip it in on the earnings screen. No popup notice, no email, no text. Just "hope he doesn't notice"....


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Did anyone else notice with the original fare adjustment Uber did not adjust their fee so they were still taking $95.32. Yet you would have only made $116.47 if you had not caught it.


----------



## Ball-In-Hand (Sep 28, 2016)

so what did you screen shot exactly? Just the app when the pax changed the address?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Did anyone else notice with the original fare adjustment Uber did not adjust their fee so they were still taking $95.32. Yet you would have only made $116.47 if you had not caught it.


I did notice that and I would have made that adjustment had they not given me the full amount. That is pretty bad that they did that, I noticed it right away as it technically shows them earning 45% cut.


kmonlee said:


> so what did you screen shot exactly? Just the app when the pax changed the address?


I took a screenshot of the detail screen that showed his original drop off location. Its the same screen that shows the "Contact Rider" and "Cancel" buttons. Then I took a screenshot of the same screen after he made the change to the second location.


----------



## ridesharepartner.com (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this info. I often continue trips or reroute upon request, but do not always force pax to update the address via the app. I will from now on!


----------



## candygirl (Oct 15, 2016)

glad it was fixed. lately ive been making sure its updated. even if they say they'll direct me if its around the corner.


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So many in another thread said "Don't worry about it, just take them to multiple locations without a change in app!" The pax wanted me to take his girlfriend to work after I dropped him off at the bottom location.
> 
> So this came in after hours of processing
> 
> ...


This wasn't X platform I take it?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PTCGUY said:


> This wasn't X platform I take it?


Nope.


----------



## PTCGUY (Mar 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Nope.


Select or XL?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PTCGUY said:


> Select or XL?


Select


----------



## Wizar (Apr 12, 2016)

Next time someone says they want to change adresses, I always explain to them that now uber runs on a flat rate basis so more stops require more destinations otherwise the driver doesn't get paid 
Clear and simple


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow nice fare.


----------



## BaCkWeRdZ (Oct 30, 2016)

This is great! As a driver, I've come to despise lying, cheating PAX. I've started many trips to see the destination is 1 mile away, just to get there and they say, "Oh, that thing always does the wrong address. I'll direct you," and we end up going 3 more miles. What you did is the best thing for a driver, and I appreciate he advice.

I had a similar, though not as situation with young guy - highschool aged - leaving a house party to go see his girlfriend. Total trip was around $40 for me. When I woke the next day, I saw an adjustment and the message that "I picked up the wrong rider." I quickly disputed it only to get copy pasta about how I should try to asl, "What's your name," and shit like that. It took 3 emails before they believed me and adjusted the fare back. Smh, I love that Uber puts the customer first, but it shouldn't come at the expense of the drivers.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

I've had that happen a couple of times. It just took a simple email to fix. I agree with the address being changed in that app though. More for the reason of not getting a new, nearby request when I still have a couple more stops to make.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

anyone else noticed with the recent pax app update they can't change destinations enroute anymore (might be local to my area)? 

Last update now requires pax to enter a destination. However, when I request a ride through my Amazon Alexa integration, Alexa won't take a destination and I can't update it in-app either. And on another trip, I'd requested a ride with a specific destination, and before my driver got there I needed to change destinations, but couldn't. Driver had to update it on his side.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Yep - had it happen tonight on one of my rides.
PAX even gave me his phone and was nowhere to change destination. Changed it from driver app and it updated on the rider app.

Not sure why Uber changed this feature except of course for the Upcharge pricing - oops I mean UpFront pricing.


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> So many in another thread said "Don't worry about it, just take them to multiple locations without a change in app!" The pax wanted me to take his girlfriend to work after I dropped him off at the bottom location.
> 
> So this came in after hours of processing
> 
> ...


I learnt the hard way as well and since then I've always made them change the adress no matter what . I like the way lyft set up their app where a rider can put multiple stops , uber need to add some features to the rider app


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

autofill said:


> Pax never say or question you when you make your screenshot?


I do this all the time just in case something happens and u need to prove ur case . And oh I always take of screenshot of those rider account with bad ratings like 3.5 I have a lot of them


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

ridesharepartner.com said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. I often continue trips or reroute upon request, but do not always force pax to update the address via the app. I will from now on!


Please do it's very important bcuz these riders will always make false claim. And uber being a shitty company won't even make proper inquiry before adjusting the fare they just do it at the riders request which is ridiculous


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The new app made it easier to change destination. Before it was a little harder, now they have "Change" option next to the destination address.

You cannot change destination on Pool.

When pax opens app, they need to click the bottom tab that has your photo. That'll slide open the trip detail and right in the middle is the destination with a change button


----------



## RobertDavid (Dec 11, 2016)

Haven't had this happen but glad you guys shared your experience so I now know what to do if and when it does happen. Thx gents!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So many in another thread said "Don't worry about it, just take them to multiple locations without a change in app!" The pax wanted me to take his girlfriend to work after I dropped him off at the bottom location.
> 
> So this came in after hours of processing
> 
> ...


Steve for president 2020 got my vote


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Goddamn shady motherlovers!


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

That was a lot of money to get cheated out of . Good for you. Good lesson for all of us. I guess the right answer from now on is "YOU NEED TO CHANGE THE LOCATION IN YOUR APP".


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I never even knew I could take screenshots before. Now I figured out how to do it with my Nexus 6 (Power+volume down). Thanks for the tip SteveK, could save some drivers some grief.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

candygirl said:


> glad it was fixed. lately ive been making sure its updated. even if they say they'll direct me if its around the corner.


Same here & when they say "It's just around the corner" I reply that with Murphy's Law someone will run a red light, hit us & we won't be covered by Uber. They usually see the light at that point


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I never even knew I could take screenshots before. Now I figured out how to do it with my Nexus 6 (Power+volume down). Thanks for the tip SteveK, could save some drivers some grief.


*Pro Tip:* A really convenient small app I use is Screenshot Touch. JUST for this purpose.
I can take a screen shot just by touching an almost invisible spot on my screen


----------



## UberEnforcer (Oct 31, 2016)

I do the same thing here in Toronto, Canada. I always screen capture the uber suggested route and use the Meter app. cause uber screws you with the up front fare bs.


----------



## that1rowdyracer (Jan 18, 2017)

Did anyone notice when they first adjusted the ride, Uber didn't adjust their fee. To me that's the most asinine part outside of their "automatic" adjustment. We all know they are crooks and this goes to show it even more.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

that1rowdyracer said:


> Did anyone notice when they first adjusted the ride, Uber didn't adjust their fee. To me that's the most asinine part outside of their "automatic" adjustment. We all know they are crooks and this goes to show it even more.


Oh yea, it was noticed. I noticed it immediately but the first battle was to get the whole amount back. Had they fought me for it, I would have fought for the Uber fee adjustment.



crazy916 said:


> Did anyone else notice with the original fare adjustment Uber did not adjust their fee so they were still taking $95.32. Yet you would have only made $116.47 if you had not caught it.





Dback2004 said:


> anyone else noticed with the recent pax app update they can't change destinations enroute anymore (might be local to my area)?
> 
> Last update now requires pax to enter a destination. However, when I request a ride through my Amazon Alexa integration, Alexa won't take a destination and I can't update it in-app either. And on another trip, I'd requested a ride with a specific destination, and before my driver got there I needed to change destinations, but couldn't. Driver had to update it on his side.





steveK2016 said:


> I did notice that and I would have made that adjustment had they not given me the full amount. That is pretty bad that they did that, I noticed it right away as it technically shows them earning 45% cut.
> 
> I took a screenshot of the detail screen that showed his original drop off location. Its the same screen that shows the "Contact Rider" and "Cancel" buttons. Then I took a screenshot of the same screen after he made the change to the second location.


----------



## 8T2H2ASSUE (Jan 4, 2017)

I know during that trip you were like "owe yeah I got you sucker!" "Ooohh you want multiple stops too!"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

8T2H2ASSUE said:


> I know during that trip you were like "owe yeah I got you sucker!" "Ooohh you want multiple stops too!"


Oh yea the second he was like "Hey can you take my girlfriend to work?" I was like sure, no problem and was excited. However, he didn't say she was going to Alpharetta, I assumed like... a mile or two away from where I dropped him off.

When the guy updated the address when we were about 2 minutes out and I saw the route, I had a hard time keeping my jaws from dropping.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

McGyüber said:


> *Pro Tip:* A really convenient small app I use is Screenshot Touch. JUST for this purpose.
> I can take a screen shot just by touching an almost invisible spot on my screen


Nice. I use Pie Controls on android to take screenshots, and you can also launch apps with it.


----------



## UberBy11 (Jan 18, 2017)

steveK2016

As a Newbie I'd like to personally thank you for this advice. I used this tactic on a Couple this week; they wanted to stop by a store that "wasn't far from their " destination. I had them change the addy 2x (once for each stop) until they arrived at the original drop-off point. 
Again, Thank You.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

UberBy11 said:


> steveK2016
> 
> As a Newbie I'd like to personally thank you for this advice. I used this tactic on a Couple this week; they wanted to stop by a store that "wasn't far from their " destination. I had them change the addy 2x (once for each stop) until they arrived at the original drop-off point.
> Again, Thank You.


If the stop is in a busy Uber area and don't take you out of the way, changing the address could backfire on you. I get frequent requests to stop at a store or gas station on the way home. Some of the time, if the address is changed, I'll get a ping near the store and have to not accept it because I'm too far from my current Pax's final destination. Thus bringing down my acceptance rate. My 2¢.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you know theres multiple stops and you are ok with it, stop new requests.


----------



## NorthernBelle (Jan 21, 2017)

How do round trips work? I picked up a couple last night and once we got going, they told me the destination was Dominos and they were picking up their pizza and going back home. I was already annoyed for multiple reasons (the pick up went from 3 min away to 9 min away while I was en route, pin was in the wrong spot, language barrier made it hard for me to find them), but I figured since I had gone out of my way, I may as well take them back. I asked them if the pizza was be ready and they said yes. 

I looked up after a minute or two and they were paying. A couple minutes later, I look up and they were sitting in waiting chairs. 

I ended the trip and left. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Was that bad?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

NorthernBelle said:


> How do round trips work? I picked up a couple last night and once we got going, they told me the destination was Dominos and they were picking up their pizza and going back home. I was already annoyed for multiple reasons (the pick up went from 3 min away to 9 min away while I was en route, pin was in the wrong spot, language barrier made it hard for me to find them), but I figured since I had gone out of my way, I may as well take them back. I asked them if the pizza was be ready and they said yes.
> 
> I looked up after a minute or two and they were paying. A couple minutes later, I look up and they were sitting in waiting chairs.
> 
> ...


No, not bad, but you should have warned them. If the pie is not ready to pay and walk out the door, you can't wait for them. Just ending the trip on them will more than likely get you a low rating, maybe even a 1 star.

I only do multiple destinations if it's simple pick ups and drop offs, minimal stop times.

If you wanted to do the round trip, and they told you ahead of time, you hit "Stop New Request" and when they were waiting for their pizza, they need to update the app to the next destination.

I had a girl that wanted to stop by Kroger then go somewhere else. At first I was like, nope, but she said she just had to get a bag of potatoes and she'd sprint in and out. Told her she had 2 minutes. She managed to run in and run out in about 90 seconds, I was impressed.

The final destination ended up being 13 miles away, so a decent trip.


----------



## eboe (Jun 29, 2016)

Lol, why COULDN'T you wait on them? That should be your discretion since your minute meter keeps on ticking. Unless that's an Atlanta, or Georgia thing. I can't imagine it would vary that much from state to state though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

eboe said:


> Lol, why COULDN'T you wait on them? That should be your discretion since your minute meter keeps on ticking. Unless that's an Atlanta, or Georgia thing. I can't imagine it would vary that much from state to state though.


If you only value your time at only $0.09 a minute, sure, wait all you want.

If the wheels aint spinning, you aint making money.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

You don't have to take the screen shot if you have them change in the app


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

All I said was "I simply followed the passengers orders and if you look you can see 3 different destinations put in to the app by the passengers. They corrected it very quickly, no questions asked.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dinoberra said:


> You don't have to take the screen shot if you have them change in the app


They've improved their responses since I initially posted, I had taken screenshots just to be sure. If it's a high dollar value trip, I'd take screenshots just to be certain. If Uber denies seeing the changes, which they could, you don't have much to hit back with. Hell, maybe even say you have screenshots if they need confirmation, bluffing may keep them honest. Haha!


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> They've improved their responses since I initially posted, I had taken screenshots just to be sure. If it's a high dollar value trip, I'd take screenshots just to be certain. If Uber denies seeing the changes, which they could, you don't have much to hit back with. Hell, maybe even say you have screenshots if they need confirmation, bluffing may keep them honest. Haha!


Just saw the date on this lol


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Holy #[email protected]# ! Even your flat rate fair beats my best ever ! If I made that kind of money doing Uber, Id be freaking stoked !

Your making nearly $3 a mile, for your base rate ??? WTF ?


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Ya but this still doesn't prove that the rider changed the address or you did?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

OneDay said:


> Ya but this still doesn't prove that the patient changed the address or you did?


The driver cannot change the destination in the Partner App. Most drivers would just put the new destination into their GPS and continue driving. That's the problem, as all Uber will see is you arrived at the destination and continued driving without ending the trip.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Nope. Only took a few seconds and never noticed or understood what I was doing. Document it people, it'll save your ass! Don't take the chance!


I used to take screen shots of the ping, arrival and drop off. Now I stopped


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I used to take screen shots of the ping, arrival and drop off. Now I stopped


Yea I haven't done the screenshot thing in a while, unless I get another sweet Select Surge!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Holy #[email protected]# ! Even your flat rate fair beats my best ever ! If I made that kind of money doing Uber, Id be freaking stoked !
> 
> Your making nearly $3 a mile, for your base rate ??? WTF ?


$2.00 a mile base rate. 2.7 surge = $5.40 a mile. At $0.35 a minute x 2.7 surge, it was $0.94 a minute too. If only this happened more regularly!

But no one is accidentally ordering Select anymore these days, haha!

Haven't had anything this great in a while, but this guy was better off ordering SUV at those rates!

Although I'm convinced the guy knew exactly what he was doing. The entire trip, he's either bickering with his GF on the phone or b!tching about her to me. The GF did the same thing in reverse. I think the guy was wanting to rack up a bill, so he could be like "See, Uber is so expensive!' and the GF would let him buy a new car, but was probably hoping for around $100 fare... not a $400 fare.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> $2.00 a mile base rate. 2.7 surge = $5.40 a mile. At $0.35 a minute x 2.7 surge, it was $0.94 a minute too. If only this happened more regularly!
> 
> But no one is accidentally ordering Select anymore these days, haha!
> 
> ...


With the new passenger app it's still possible to order Select by accident. I've discovered several paxs that wanted to order X but could only order Select. Turns out the app defaults to the last platform they selected. They would have to swipe to get the ride actually wanted. Bonus for me which explains why I'm getting more late night Select pings.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The driver cannot change the destination in the Partner App. Most drivers would just put the new destination into their GPS and continue driving. That's the problem, as all Uber will see is you arrived at the destination and continued driving without ending the trip.


The driver can change the destination.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

pjrxj said:


> The driver can change the destination.


How does the driver change the destination?

I'm a new driver and a nice pax explained how the rider changes the destination. She was very helpful


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

pjrxj said:


> The driver can change the destination.


I've never seen a way to change the destination from inside the Partner App.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

I doubt they know or else they would have explained how.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jake Dome said:


> I doubt they know or else they would have explained how.


Even if you could, it doesn't change the fact that it's you making the changes. You could have easily updated the destination after the pax disembarked to try to get more out of the ride.

The only way to be sure that Uber knows that the Pax truly wanted to go to multiple destinations is for the changes to be made in the Pax App.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

Jake Dome said:


> How does the driver change the destination?
> 
> I'm a new driver and a nice pax explained how the rider changes the destination. She was very helpful


Just push the destination and the destination field goes blank. Then enter the new destination.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

capable said:


> Please do it's very important bcuz these riders will always make false claim. And uber being a shitty company won't even make proper inquiry before adjusting the fare they just do it at the riders request which is ridiculous


Had a rider try to do that with me as he knew I was a new driver. I emailed Uber immediately after the trip. I was suspicious when he acted Super Duper friendly guiding me to a different location than what was on the app. He was even like, "I'm gonna give you five stars" and showed me." What pax shows them giving you 5 stars? Preemptive action helps avoid getting hustled out of a fare.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

pjrxj said:


> Just push the destination and the destination field goes blank. Then enter the new destination.


Hmm, I just never thought to change it in there. Still, it's exactly the same as just updating the GPS app. You are making the changes, not the Pax. Doesn't 100% confirm that the Pax truly wanted the additional destinations.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Even if you could, it doesn't change the fact that it's you making the changes. You could have easily updated the destination after the pax disembarked to try to get more out of the ride.
> 
> The only way to be sure that Uber knows that the Pax truly wanted to go to multiple destinations is for the changes to be made in the Pax App.


I was able to enter a destination in the driver app. Remember Uber gave their navigation a facelift.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

toolian said:


> Stevie Wonder could figure out surge at this point. Those pax are certified morons.


No, the passengers are cheats and scammers. I had this same thing happen, after several emails, fuber finally figured it out. I then requested the issue to go to fibers fraud dept, and responded to them saying I would take the matter to my local police, file a complaint of stealing by deceit and report the whole exchange to the attorney generals office in my state, the next day got a apology from fuber and was told the riders account was deactivated. Dont get mad, get even and then some.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Even if you could, it doesn't change the fact that it's you making the changes. You could have easily updated the destination after the pax disembarked to try to get more out of the ride.
> 
> The only way to be sure that Uber knows that the Pax truly wanted to go to multiple destinations is for the changes to be made in the Pax App.


I disagree. I've had paxs change the address in their app and still had Uber try to adjust the fare.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

Jake Dome said:


> How does the driver change the destination?
> 
> I'm a new driver and a nice pax explained how the rider changes the destination. She was very helpful


I also had a blind pax change his destination on his iphone. he was proud of how that works, I was impressed.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

pjrxj said:


> I disagree. I've had paxs change the address in their app and still had Uber try to adjust the fare.


Of course they'll try, just like they tried in my original post but if all you can say is "Well, I updated it the Partner App!" you're liable to have them say that they don't believe you. Now, most of the CSRs are pretty weak and don't fight back much, but would you leave it to Uber and their steller accountability to be on YOUR side when it's "Driver says, Pax says"?

They obviously don't check before they do the fare adjustments, they take the Pax words right away. So unless you have proof that disputes the Pax claiming that you didn't end the trip when you were supposed to, you could easily lose money.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

PAX is tracked getting out the car and coming back in the car. Uber is a technology company. Won't be surprised when they start using NFC for ride requests.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Of course they'll try, just like they tried in my original post but if all you can say is "Well, I updated it the Partner App!" you're liable to have them say that they don't believe you. Now, most of the CSRs are pretty weak and don't fight back much, but would you leave it to Uber and their steller accountability to be on YOUR side when it's "Driver says, Pax says"?
> 
> They obviously don't check before they do the fare adjustments, they take the Pax words right away. So unless you have proof that disputes the Pax claiming that you didn't end the trip when you were supposed to, you could easily lose money.


I somewhat agree with you. Personally I've never had a serious problem. They adjust... I email... They readjust. That usually how it works for me. Most of the time I have them change it.


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Hmm, I just never thought to change it in there. Still, it's exactly the same as just updating the GPS app. You are making the changes, not the Pax. Doesn't 100% confirm that the Pax truly wanted the additional destinations.


It's better when u let the rider change it


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

pjrxj said:


> I somewhat agree with you. Personally I've never had a serious problem. They adjust... I email... They readjust. That usually how it works for me. Most of the time I have them change it.


Having to contantly monitor past fairs and send emails in order to get paid at what was a minimum wage job before that time was added strikes me as a serious problem.

What percentage of drivers have that level of drive and awareness?

If not for places like this forum, which reach a small number of drivers, im not sure how one even becomes aware of such issues.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UberBy11 said:


> steveK2016
> 
> As a Newbie I'd like to personally thank you for this advice. I used this tactic on a Couple this week; they wanted to stop by a store that "wasn't far from their " destination. I had them change the addy 2x (once for each stop)
> until they arrived at the original drop-off point.
> Again, Thank You.


AGREED!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dinoberra said:


> All I said was "I simply followed the passengers orders and if you look you can see 3 different destinations put in to the app by the passengers. They corrected it very quickly, no questions asked.


You went from $26 to $34, good work!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Having to contantly monitor past fairs and send emails in order to get paid at what was a minimum wage job before that time was added strikes me as a serious problem.
> 
> What percentage of drivers have that level of drive and awareness?
> 
> If not for places like this forum, which reach a small number of drivers, im not sure how one even becomes aware of such issues.


Thank you!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Hmm, I just never thought to change it in there. Still, it's exactly the same as just updating the GPS app. You are making the changes, not the Pax. Doesn't 100% confirm that the Pax truly wanted the additional destinations.


Exactly. If that guy tries to claim an additional fare/milage using his method (after getting an adjustment gram), he'll probably be denied.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> No, the passengers are cheats and scammers. I had this same thing happen, after several emails, fuber finally figured it out. I then requested the issue to go to fibers fraud dept, and responded to them saying I would take the matter to my local police, file a complaint of stealing by deceit and report the whole exchange to the attorney generals office in my state, the next day got a apology from fuber and was told the riders account was deactivated. Dont get mad, get even and then some.


Going to the AG _*may be*_ the right thing to do, but use it wisely b'cause you may come under more intense scrutiny in the future, you may have marked yerself as a troublemaker (imo). . . . but, yeah, you were defrauded.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UubSaibot said:


> PAX is tracked getting out the car and coming back in the car. Uber is a technology company. Won't be surprised when they start using NFC for ride requests.


What's "NFC?"


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

circle1 said:


> What's "NFC?"


Near Field Communication, what's used for Apple Pay or Android Pay.


----------



## UberLouBucks (Dec 16, 2015)

I always have pax change destination in the app. I tell them it's so Uber can locate me if a new rider is near the next destination. Also, if I am asked to wait a few minutes at a destination, and then go back to original pick-up (round trip) they have to change the app.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

In most cases when I get a pax with multiple destinations, they will change the destination at every stop, if not, I will ask for their next destination, in most cases they will grab their phone and enter in their next destination, otherwise they will tell me the address to the next destination

A very little known secret about the driver app is us drivers CAN change the destination in app without having to tell the pax to change it, if you tap the current destination address, it gives you the option to edit the address, delete all the text and enter the address the pax tells you, it will then update to the next destination location, I do this all the time on multiple destination trips and never had any issues


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

pjrxj said:


> If the stop is in a busy Uber area and don't take you out of the way, changing the address could backfire on you. I get frequent requests to stop at a store or gas station on the way home. Some of the time, if the address is changed, I'll get a ping near the store and have to not accept it because I'm too far from my current Pax's final destination. Thus bringing down my acceptance rate. My 2¢.


Not accepting new requests while still driving does not (or should not at least) affect your acceptance rate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> Not accepting new requests while still driving does not (or should not at least) affect your acceptance rate.


It does affect the acceptance rate. One time I was driving a guy and I got pinged twice and I rejected both... When the trip was over my acceptance rate was lower.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

I had the same problem yesterday, i didn't have any screenshots but the pax changed the address everytime. For context, the drivers picked the ride with a 3.0 multiplicator and he was with his concubine/married woman (not kidding). She didn't wanted to go to his place so i had to drive them to the edge of the city at her house and then deliver this moron to his house. I guess the idiot didn't like the fare


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BlastedChango said:


> I had the same problem yesterday, i didn't have any screenshots but the pax changed the address everytime. For context, the drivers picked the ride with a 3.0 multiplicator and he was with his concubine/married woman (not kidding). She didn't wanted to go to his place so i had to drive them to the edge of the city at her house and then deliver this moron to his house. I guess the idiot didn't like the fare


Did you get the fare back? If not, keep fighting it if the pax changed it in their app. They'll have a record of the requests.


----------



## BlastedChango (Mar 10, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Did you get the fare back? If not, keep fighting it if the pax changed it in their app. They'll have a record of the requests.


Yeah, i forgot to put that, but i got the fare back. But as you say, its better that everyone has a backup of the address changes, just in case


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

pjrxj said:


> I've had that happen a couple of times. It just took a simple email to fix. I agree with the address being changed in that app though. More for the reason of not getting a new, nearby request when I still have a couple more stops to make.


that's a big thing I hate, worst thing is when I've already accepted a stacked trip and then a minute before they say oh, by the way we're just picking up my friend. So now I have to say, sorry there's already another trip on my itinerary because the Uber app saw I was near final destination. So, I have to drop you off here and you have to get another driver. With limited exception, if they seem otherwise nice and really didn't know how it works or whatever I'll help them change the address and cancel the other one.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

sharknado523 said:


> that's a big thing I hate, worst thing is when I've already accepted a stacked trip and then a minute before they say oh, by the way we're just picking up my friend. So now I have to say, sorry there's already another trip on my itinerary because the Uber app saw I was near final destination. So, I have to drop you off here and you have to get another driver. With limited exception, if they seem otherwise nice and really didn't know how it works or whatever I'll help them change the address and cancel the other one.


I only make exception if the current trip is financially worth to continue. Continuing that trip a couple miles down the road is a lost.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Oh yea the second he was like "Hey can you take my girlfriend to work?" I was like sure, no problem and was excited. However, he didn't say she was going to Alpharetta, I assumed like... a mile or two away from where I dropped him off.
> 
> When the guy updated the address when we were about 2 minutes out and I saw the route, I had a hard time keeping my jaws from dropping.


I've perfected my poker face on long select rides. Chances are that uber ate the adjustment. What are they going to do after they inevitably emailed the customer about the fare adjustment, say nevermind just kidding?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Veju said:


> I've perfected my poker face on long select rides. Chances are that uber ate the adjustment. What are they going to do after they inevitably emailed the customer about the fare adjustment, say nevermind just kidding?


The wording in their email definitely sounds like they ate the charge. No sweat off my back, i dont care who pays as long as it gets paid!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is a reason why taxis are better, this whole mess.

Run the meter until the end, force the customer to pay under threat of calling the cops. Then once they have paid it's over. You can't run up the fare after they depart the vehicle, the driver cant get %(*ed over.

Running out on the meter is like shoplifting,

Scamming uber support is like pirating movies off the internet.



They are both theft of services but honestly... one is a lot more risky than the other and honestly i think people are a lot less likely to try to $((% over a cabbies than uber support. Just one of those new age problems i guess.

Durr... this is a huge problem that the taxis never had.


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

Bravo. My practice as well. Plus if they ask for multiple stops on Uber, I explain stacked trips to them and tell them I'm likely to have my next pax before we can get to the address they typed in their app - if they ask for stops before that address, I ask them to change the address to protect me from a fraud accusation, then the same 'next stacked pax' applies still. It quickly becomes obvious if they are insisting on playing games and you can consider an on-the-spot CX.


----------



## melissa parrot (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing this, Steve. I'm a bit late but glad I read this.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

melissa parrot said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this, Steve. I'm a bit late but glad I read this.


Never too late to get into his habit.


----------

